# Rome or Flux Bindings?



## Guest

i just bought a rome agent and now im trying to decide what bindings to get.i have a friend with the rome targas and another friend with the flux targets.my friend with the flux bindings thinks they are very soft and would only be good in freestyle.i heard the targas are stiff and good for backcountry.i ride mostly park but i want some bindings that will do well in the powder too.so i basically want some all around bindings that will look good and fit well with my 08 rome agent.


----------



## BRsnow

I ride the flux stream sf's and they are not soft at all...for me it came down to boot size. I wear a 10.5 salomon f-series that is a 9.5 profile and could not get the romes to work for me. I had too much play in the Large and the med. were too small. The flux medium's fit great for me. I actually had my board waxed today and the guy at the shop was amazed that there wasn't more flex to the flux's as they are all plastic and do not have a metal heel cup...Anyhow my point is that whichever fits your boot best is going to be the best one for you...


----------



## Guest

the stream sf's were the ones that i was considering..do you think i should get the mediums if i wear a size 10.5 burton moto boot?


----------



## BRsnow

Banks said:


> the stream sf's were the ones that i was considering..do you think i should get the mediums if i wear a size 10.5 burton moto boot?


I am not sure are those smaller profile burtons or standard model? If you have a chance it is best to put your boot in both sizes...I think you would be a large though if that is a standard size boot...as medium as 8-10 I believe


----------



## Guest

Banks said:


> the stream sf's were the ones that i was considering..do you think i should get the mediums if i wear a size 10.5 burton moto boot?


You will want larges


----------



## Guest

Why not go with the Rome 390's! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

ive considered the rome 390's,how are they?and which color do you think would go well with a 156 08 rome agent


----------



## squishydonut

Banks said:


> ive considered the rome 390's,how are they?and which color do you think would go well with a 156 08 rome agent


The 390's will be less stiff, and black is always cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dcp584

I rock 07 390s on a 07 Agent and they work just fine for me.


----------



## BRsnow

If you can demo the streams, seriously unreal...Also if you are looking at the streams...the targas would be more in the ball park with the streams as far as functions go...


----------



## Guest

the 390's may be the ones i go with since they arent expensive,ive also found some flux titans,how are these?


----------

